# What breed is my kitty?



## sweetwater (Oct 24, 2008)

I know very little about cat breeds, if there quite as divisible as dogs. You can see the pictures of my cat in my profile and my avatar. Does anyone have any idea what his breed is?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Domestic Short Hair Tabby with maximum white spotting. Even though you can't see the stripes, I'm sure they're there. 

You are right, it is harder to differentiate between cat breeds. Some are much easier, like the slim bodies and wedge heads of the Orientals and Siamese cats. Sometimes it can be a large body and the way the fur grows that points to Maine Coons or the shape of the head and length of coat for Persian influence. It is all just a guess.

I think your cat is beautiful. 
Heidi


----------



## sweetwater (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you! He is a beautiful cat. He has two little grey-black spots above his eyes. They're hard to see in the picture, but they look like he has an extra set of eyebrows! It's quite cute.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd say your cat is completely white, not white spotted. Many white cats have colored spots on their heads (they indicate the color tha cat has under the white). The spots usually disappear with age. They're often called "hearing spots" and some believe that all white cats with such spots have sound hearing. I can tell them all, they're wrong. I have a white deaf male at home and he had a big black spot on his head when he was a kitten. He's very much completely deaf.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sol said:


> ...cat is completely white, not white spotted.


I checked my cat book and re-read about the "S" gene for white spotting, and then turned the page and found information about the dominant white "W" gene. 
I learned some more today!
h


----------



## calisto (Dec 2, 2008)

it's a beautiful cat.
but i think it isn't a breed


----------

